# Game problem with ONKYO THS5300 System



## rickmed (Sep 23, 2010)

Just trying to help out my Son. I bought him an ONKYO HTS 5300 system last week and he cannot get his Wii game to work. When he selects Game, he gets sound but NO video. Cables are connected per diagrams and default connections. Could it be a programming issue? What are we doing wrong? Or, does the ONKYO THS5300 unit not support the Wii gaming system? Any ideas, please?

Thank you!

Rickmed


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

There is the possibility of needing to assign the inputs. Look in your manual there should be a section in there about it if that is the case.:T
How does the wii connect, HDMI or analog (RCA) type connectors?


----------



## rickmed (Sep 23, 2010)

The Wii connectors are analog. One cabel we have has just 3: L, R audio and Yellow Video.
The other cable has 5 - 3 composite and the two audio cables.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Try using just the Audio & Video cables as both sets aren't needed that i'm aware of. There may be something going on when using both sets that are confusing one of the systems.
The composite cables just sperate the color format going into the AVR for supposedly a better picture. If you get your picture and audio doing just the 3 cables then i would assume the problem is what i stated above. Good luck and keep us posted if you need more help.:T


----------



## rickmed (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for your response, Bambino but we have tried both cable sets. No matter what we do, we still only get audio but no video. I believe its a programming or setup issue but we're not sure what steps to take to correct whatever it is. We even power off everything after making a change but still no video when we select the "Game" selection.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry for the slow response, just got home from work.TGIF:clap:.
I guess now it's time to report to your manuals of the AVR and TV as something isn't letting the signal pass, i know on alot of AVR's the inputs must be asigned but the TV maywell be the culprit as well, do some reading and report back as i am curious as to what is going on.
Good luck, Bambino.:T


----------



## rickmed (Sep 23, 2010)

Bambino,

Thanks for your advice... I looked at the manual again and figured out what we needed to do. I gave my Son a couple of things to look at - specifically relating to assigning the ports. He checked them and figured it out. The one thing was having to change the input on his TV. He now has sound AND Video for not only the Wii game console but his PS2 as well! Thanks again!

Rickmed


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm glad i could assist you with a good outcome.:sn: I knew it had to be in the settings just where at and which component is the chaser. Tell your son i said happy gaming.:T


----------

